# "family raised havanese" in central indiana



## Mr. Brady

hello.
i'm new here and have just began contact contact with this breeder.
i would really love to hear _any _feedback about them. i am not familiar with havanese breeders... 
thank you for your time. 

http://www.familyraisedhavanese.com/


----------



## morriscsps

well.....

Unfortunately, their website isn't the greatest. It could be that they aren't website designers and don't realize what they need to have up there. The breeder I got my Jack from doesn't even have a website but she does meet all of the basic good breeder criteria.

At the top of the breeder forum, there is a thread that is 'sticky' into place. It has all the FAQ we have agonized over. These are the basic questions you would ask any breeder. Here is a link as well.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=14077

Just by the website, the 'Family Raised Havanese' raises red flags. Do they even have a kennel or business name? I could be wrong and they will have oodles of documentation, pedigrees, certification, etc... just waiting to be sent out.

I would proceed cautiously.


----------



## misstray

I would want to verify that they are actually getting the proper testing done for hips, patella, etc. The way it is worded as "vet checked including hips and patellas" makes me wonder. They very well may be doing it properly, just the wording of it makes me wonder.


----------



## sandypaws

Their website raises a red flag for me too. It doesn't seem as though they do the required testing and register the results as all they state is "vet checked". I would also be leery about having a puppy shipped. Please do further research. You can check with the Havanese Club of America website for breeders too and do read the forums section regarding red flags when researching breeders. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Mr. Brady

thank u I have decided to walk away from them
I have been enjoying talking with a woman from ivy hills
in Indiana


----------



## lfung5

Looks like a good move on your part


----------



## misstray

Just went to the Ivy Hills website. Wow. She has beautiful dogs.


----------



## Mr. Brady

thanks I'm very excited 
we will find out Friday if the momma births enough pups for us


----------



## misstray

*keeping my fingers crossed for you!*


----------



## Suzi

I will keep my fingers crossed too!


----------



## sandypaws

Good luck. Hope it all works out for you. Her website looks good and she does all the required testing and more. Her dogs are beautiful.


----------



## krandall

Lovely dogs and it looks like they are doing everything right. Congratulations on making a smart choice. I hope you get a puppy from this litter, but if you don't, IMO, it's sometimes very worthwhile to wait for the right puppy from a breeder you really respect than just trying to find one "quick". It can be hard to wait, but it's worth it in the long run!


----------



## Mr. Brady

I'll post when I find out!
very excited!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Jennifer is fantastic! And yes, her dogs are beautiful!


----------



## morriscsps

Ooo! Now that is the type of website and information you want to see.  All the basic stuff is there. You can feel confident to make the next step to contact the breeder and see if you click.

Good luck!!


----------

